# New 2013 Cruze Eco - Rust proofing?



## AlainSDL (Jun 13, 2013)

Hello All,

I posted 2 weeks ago that my wife and I were looking at a new Cruze. Got some good advice from some of you. Thanks.

We wanted an LT with manual trans but there weren't any 2013 left that had a manual trans. So we chose a model on the lot that we liked.

Roy Nichols in Courtice, Ontario (Canada) sold us our Atlantis Blue 2013 Cruze Eco. 

Auto trans, Mylink, remote start, back up camera (on a subcompact - funny). . . along with the other options that are included with the Eco model.

So far we are thrilled with it. Really wish it were a manual, but i'm enjoying this peppy little four banger anyway.

A few things that are planned:

Window tint.

Winter wheels and tires (a must because of frequent road trips on icy roads).

And rust proofing. . . 

Any other Canadians with recommendations? I'm in the Oshawa area but I'm willing to travel a bit if there is a particular place that is better than all else. 

Corrosion Free seems good, but I'm not sure if I want to have my new car drilled all over. Anyone here have their car rust proofed? Where did you go? Were you pleased? Does it work?

Thanks, 

AlainSDL


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Geeze, the dealer didn't try to sell you the electronic rust module that doesn't really work for $600? 

Corrosion free works very well and don't worry about the few small holes drilled.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

GM does a metal bath on the car body before its painted to protect from corrosion, no reason to pay for extra holes. Have you seen a 10year old GM car that was rusty lately? I sure haven't. 

Most of the cars I have seen with undercoating actually hide the rust until the entire rubber undercoating peels off in sections exposing the damage they were suppose to protect from.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I've heard great things about Krown. I do my own rustproofing with Fluid Film since the nearest Krown outlet is far away. :angry:


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

GM, should you chose to read the manual, is rather specific stating their stance regarding rustproofing.
You will note they make it clear that because of the metal being used and the corrision inhibitors that are applied prior to and during assembly, they will void the rustout warranty coverage if a aftersale product has been applied.
What they are getting at is often the various compounds available will create airspaces while it is setting up.
Those airspaces, specifically where two panels meet, become excellent corrosion generators since, once damp, the panel seam can't dry fully.

Also, this steel, known as HSLA (High Strength, Low Alloy), will not tolerate DRILLED holes......this because the hole being drilled removes the protective galv coat and exposes a raw edge.....a edge that was never designed to ever be wet.
Look at just about any vehicle that has had panels drilled for application of rust inhibitors and you will see the paint lifting and bubbling around the edge.....that is corrosion running under the paint.....bad Ju Ju.

I live just out of Chicago, so I am well aware of the chemicals your vehicle must endure.
As stated earlier, you just about never see corrosion (beyond unrepaired paint damage) on any N.A. vehicle less than 15 years old and ten year olds look quite respectable......I mention N.A. because the Asian and Korean stuff, regardless of where made, still use a poorer quality material and process of assembly....
We laugh in this neck of the woods....put em in a dark, quiet garage and you can hear them rusting.
There are very few of those that make it to ten years.....just look around you while driving.

Another story though.
I agree with G.M. Keep your money and enjoy your very, corrosion resist, automobile.

Congrats!
Rob


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

There's a 2005/2006 Cobalt around me with rotten rocker panels. 

Also, GM's rust warranty conveniently exempts the Northeastern US since it's a "high-corrosion environment". Gee, thanks! 

Lastly, the products being described are oil-based, non-hardening products. They creep into gaps, and self-repair when damaged. They do need to be re-applied every year. My Cruze has minimal corrosion on the underside, even on the bolt heads.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

With all due respect to the other posters, not recommending an undercoating is just about the worst advice you could ever give another forum member *when they live in Canada.* 

The methods of rustproofing they keep talking about, I don't even know of anybody who still does them. These dry rubberized undercoatings from the 80s were indeed the bad news they spoke of. Today's rustproofing is done with a solution that would be comparable to a really thick grease that does not drip or dry out. 

The few small holes that are drilled to allow the tool to spray inside the doors and rocker panels are treated afterwards and a grommet is installed. I have yet to see one rust because the "raw edge" never gets wet. 

For the record, I'm seeing many vehicles only 7-8 years old where the rust has set in quite heavily. One thing that doesn't seem to ever get mentioned is that fuel and brake lines on cars don't get the same protection the body does. We replaced the RF brake line on a 2004 Impala today because it rusted out and leaked. The floor and rockers of the car weren't in as bad shape as the lines but that car will have issues in 2-3 years. The rest of the lines were in as bad of shape as the RF but the customer declined to do them at this time. 

If you plan on keeping a car, rustproofing is the best money spent on it. Maybe not where those guys live but where I live, no car of mine goes without it.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

mcg75 said:


> With all due respect to the other posters, not recommending an undercoating is just about the worst advice you could ever give another forum member *when they live in Canada.*


Right because somehow the salt used in Canadian winter is worse than in Wisconsin.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

sciphi said:


> There's a 2005/2006 Cobalt around me with rotten rocker panels.
> 
> Also, GM's rust warranty conveniently exempts the Northeastern US since it's a "high-corrosion environment". Gee, thanks!
> 
> Lastly, the products being described are oil-based, non-hardening products. They creep into gaps, and self-repair when damaged. They do need to be re-applied every year. My Cruze has minimal corrosion on the underside, even on the bolt heads.


That Cobalt may have been rustproofed.
I do a annual seam shot on all my cars that see weather with a product called Boeshield.
Developed by Boeing Aircraft it is a product that creeps but won't harden.....it is designed to be used in any environment dissimilar metals come in contact....and naturally, an aircraft is chock full of ferrus and non-ferrus metals in contact.

No drilling required, You just fire it into all the drain holes....rockers, doors of course, trailing edge of trunk lid, leaing edges of the hood, and, after pulling the carpeting back, juicing the areas where the inner and outer wheelhouse come together.

But, as stated, traditional rustproofing, along the lines of say, Ziebart, a wax based product, will, over time, delaminate and become a corrosion creator.

Rob


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Right because somehow the salt used in Canadian winter is worse than in Wisconsin.


You remarked that you haven't seen a 10 year GM rusty lately. 

I see them everyday. I could fill this thread with underbody pics showing corrosion on vehicles less than 10 years old from every manufacturer.


----------



## bodeis (Jan 28, 2012)

Plenty of vehicles here in Michigan less than 10 years old with rust. My Trailblazer is an 06 and started rusting in 09 with 42,000 on the clock. Never been rustproofed. I'm all for rustproofing. Just do some research and make sure you know what you are getting. Lots of people around here wd-40 or some type of oil in the inner panels where they can.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Robby said:


> That Cobalt may have been rustproofed.
> I do a annual seam shot on all my cars that see weather with a product called Boeshield.
> Developed by Boeing Aircraft it is a product that creeps but won't harden.....it is designed to be used in any environment dissimilar metals come in contact....and naturally, an aircraft is chock full of ferrus and non-ferrus metals in contact.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you and I really have the same definition of rustproofing: An oily, non-hardening compound that needs yearly application. 

I agree, "rustproofing" like the spray-on rubberized stuff or the old Ziebart junk is worse than useless. We know now that proper rustproofing involves a oil-like substance that wears off during the winter, and needs re-application next fall.


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

I have my 2011 sprayed by RustChek. I was told at the time that Krown is now water based and RustChek is still oil based. My previous experience with Krown was not a good one so I went with RustChek. You can buy it locally at Canadian Tire for touch ups or whatever, which makes it convenient. I am happy with the results so far. Also, there is the lifetime warranty when applied to a new vehicle annually.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

From what I've heard, Krown uses Carwell T-40 and T-32. Carwell - Rust and Corrosion Control | Rust Prevention Products & Services Either way, it's better to do it annually than have a rusty mess down the line.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

After five years, you can do anything you want. Best thing our government can do is let us go back to studded snow tires, and save that salt for a rare broiled steak. 

Not are they only wrecking our vehicles up the roads as well. Especially on concrete, salt dilutes goes under the cracks, refreezes and raises a hunk of concrete 3 to 5 inches. Some really stupid government agent blamed that on studded snow tires.

City road manager says, has to use salt, no place to put the snow, just told him, still have plenty of space left in my driveway, that is where you put most of the snow anyway. But you can't have an intelligent conversation with a complete idiot.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

I live in Quebec Canada , saguenay to be precise . We have harsh - 50 celceus winters sometimes. A 50/50 mix of salt and sand is used on our roads here, when snow finds its way into strange places it stays there till its completely melted around here. I plan on getting my cruze rust proofed with a paraffin wax coating underneath, it very safe, clean and cost affective. And it's also garenteed by the company that applies it. Plus our cruze is protected by a 3 year rust warranty and a 5 year rust penetration warranty. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nobog (Oct 25, 2011)

All I know is that in Wisconsin they salt - and sand - our dirt road! I'm actually worried more about the salt trucks blasting the _exterior_ of the vehicle as they put out a 20' radius pattern instead of corrosion from the inside.

Jim


----------



## AlainSDL (Jun 13, 2013)

sciphi said:


> There's a 2005/2006 Cobalt around me with rotten rocker panels. My Cruze has minimal corrosion on the underside, even on the bolt heads.


<br>
<br>I too have seen badly rusted GM products.  Mostly their minivans.  However, I do not know how long ago GM stopped making those and therefore am ignorant to how old those vans are.<br><br>Concerning your Cruze with the minimal corrosion.  Are you stating that as one who is pleased with the present state of your car?  And is this the result of the application of anti-corrosion product?<br><br>


----------



## Bruno (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm from NB and almost exclusively used Krown on my cars. Did it on my Cruze and soon the Sonic. Yes it's a bit dirty with the oil dripping but in my opinion it's worth it.. I'm not too worried as long as they don't drill into any body panels to inject the product.. lol


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

AlainSDL said:


> <br>
> <br>I too have seen badly rusted GM products.  Mostly their minivans.  However, I do not know how long ago GM stopped making those and therefore am ignorant to how old those vans are.<br><br>Concerning your Cruze with the minimal corrosion.  Are you stating that as one who is pleased with the present state of your car?  And is this the result of the application of anti-corrosion product?<br><br>


I do think that rustproofing helps keep things besides the metal intact. Salt does a number on rubber bushings and the like. Protecting those from corrosion and oxidation helps the car drive better for longer. It's a virtuous cycle that results in easier maintenance later in the car's life, and lessens the need to do expensive repairs since everything is working better for longer. 

I'm pretty pleased with how little corrosion is on my car since I live in an environment that is quite corrosive during the winter months. After two years of the underside getting pelted with salt-laden snow at highway speeds, I'm glad to see that it's still 97% corrosion-free under there.


----------



## ericpj (Oct 8, 2012)

When I bought my car, I asked the head mechanic at the family owned mechanic shop I go to. He said take the money you were going to spend on rust proofing and use it to wash your car as often as possible. especially once a week in the winter. So that's what I do.


----------



## corvairbob (Dec 17, 2012)

so why don't you thing electronic rust proofing works. i installed in on my cobalt an 06 just after we got it in 07 just last month had to replace a wheel bearing and i found zero rust on any of the parts i removed. and other 06 or newer cars i have worked on had plenty of rust on the same components. in fact i have let the car set for months without driving it. (it's a spare car) and the rotors don't even rust. my truck rotors and my 13 cruze rotors rust after a few days of not driving them.


----------



## mc2crazy (Oct 25, 2013)

AlainSDL, It's your car and your choice...

Being from the Buffalo snow belt I think the oil rustproofing is the best thing that ever came out to extend the life of your vehicle. I had all of mine done when I lived up there before I moved south to GA where the cars rarely get dirty. The roads up north are nasty dirty and if you plan on keeping it, IMHO, it's a must do. Down south here it would be a waste of money.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Krown/Carwell or other yearly rustproofing (I use Fluid Film) is about the best there is for reducing the effects of salt on the cars. I've Fluid Filmed my Cruze 3 times now. It's been through 2 winters so far. The only rust is on the bolt heads and parts of the twist beam seams. Those are areas that get sprayed/washed constantly. Between the wheel well liners, underbody panels, and rustproofing compound, it's doing just fine.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

corvairbob said:


> so why don't you thing electronic rust proofing works. i installed in on my cobalt an 06 just after we got it in 07 just last month had to replace a wheel bearing and i found zero rust on any of the parts i removed. and other 06 or newer cars i have worked on had plenty of rust on the same components. in fact i have let the car set for months without driving it. (it's a spare car) and the rotors don't even rust. my truck rotors and my 13 cruze rotors rust after a few days of not driving them.


I don't think it doesn't work, I know it doesn't work. I see cars at work everyday with one of these things installed and already starting to rust. ****, if they worked, we would be selling them.

Eccles Auto Service - Complete Vehicle Service Centre in Dundas & Hamilton Area :: Do electronic rust protectors work?
No evidence electronic rustproofing actually works - Wheels.ca
Electronic rust prevention



> Why these gadgets do not work?
> 
> One has to understand the principle of CP to understand that the technique works by forcing a protective flow of electrons to the metal that needs protection. For this process to work, you need a complete electrical circuit to bring the electrons back. In the case of an outboard motor on a boat, the sea water completes the circuit. In the case of a bridge, the wet soil completes the circuit. But in your car, the only way to complete the circuit on all the metal in your car is to drive into seawater, bury in soil or again park it in your swimming pool as the gentleman is doing in the following picture (Internet reference 97)!


----------

